# HELP!!!!!!



## Hannibal (Aug 9, 2008)

Last night my cats caught a rat/squirrel pinky! It's alright but I am really worried about keeping it alive. I have been feeding it KMR every 2 hours and keeping it warm and draft free. I am not sure exactly what it is, although it kind of looks like a grey squirrel pinky. Its about the same size as a 2 week old rat pup and its eyes are still closed and it is almost hairless. I know this is rats but I couldn't think of anyone better to turn to on baby rodent care. Any advice is greatly appreciated. (I know rats make great mothers but I don't have access to any nursing mothers right now.)


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Look for a wildlife rescue in your area and call them.


----------

